# Core i7-1156 Overclocking and Feedback Thread



## Hayder_Master (Dec 24, 2009)

Post your core i7-1156 overclocking result 


hello everyone i see many people going to i7-1156 for extreme overclocking so time to post your extreme overclock 


welcome


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 24, 2009)

i have i7-860 and am going post my overclocking result later until ram's arrive


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 24, 2009)

I think this goes in the OC and Cooling fourm?


----------



## MRCL (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh oh I have an i7-860 and an EVGA P55 board, will post results when the system is assembled!


----------



## TheShad0W (Dec 24, 2009)

Any chance we could edit this thread for the less well-off (or cheap ) folks like me with Lynnfield i5's?


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 24, 2009)

TheShad0W said:


> Any chance we could edit this thread for the less well-off (or cheap ) folks like me with Lynnfield i5's?



I'm guessing that could be done. PM the OP. I'll be posting some 860 results later.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 28, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> I think this goes in the OC and Cooling fourm?



right better move there i miss that  , and thanx very much mussels to move it in right place


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 28, 2009)

If paulie remembers me tomorrow I will be posting some screens in here mid week.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 28, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Oh oh I have an i7-860 and an EVGA P55 board, will post results when the system is assembled!





Paulieg said:


> I'm guessing that could be done. PM the OP. I'll be posting some 860 results later.





sneekypeet said:


> If paulie remembers me tomorrow I will be posting some screens in here mid week.




waiting for your posts guys , and am post later seems my stuff delay


----------



## MRCL (Dec 28, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> waiting for your posts guys , and am post later seems my stuff delay



You're not the only one with a delay mate. Gotta wait for the HK block 1156 upgrade kit, because the block will not fit on my board despite it featuring 775 mounting holes. And I doubt that kit will make it here this year. Stupid holidays delay everything.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 29, 2009)

MRCL said:


> You're not the only one with a delay mate. Gotta wait for the HK block 1156 upgrade kit, because the block will not fit on my board despite it featuring 775 mounting holes. And I doubt that kit will make it here this year. Stupid holidays delay everything.




im also just want to receive my mobo first and thinking about try modding my xgimatic cooler on 1156 and i don't know if it work


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 29, 2009)

Here is a thread I started a while ago for i5 750 overclocking. Similar methods are used on 1156 i7's so give it a gander for more 1156 overclocking info.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=103362


----------



## Bot (Dec 29, 2009)

got mine up and running and got to a very stable 3781 MHz


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 13, 2010)

this is mine first try







it's not stable on this voltage but i almost get stable on 1.200V but need more prime 95 tests 

and more clocks coming up


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 13, 2010)

Not really an extreme overclock


----------



## theonedub (Jan 13, 2010)

Mild OC for 24/7 WCG. May take it up higher if the bug bites me  






I should add 2hr OCCT Linpack stable, initial overnight run of WCG in process.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 14, 2010)

Grnfinger said:


> Not really an extreme overclock
> 
> [url]http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff267/Grnfinger/th_cine_P55_42.png[/URL]




can't open the image


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 14, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> can't open the image



fixed


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 17, 2010)

Grnfinger said:


> fixed
> 
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff267/Grnfinger/cine_P55_42.png




nice first one over 4ghz , but i see it's too much cpu vcore , and how much qpi voltage you set


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 17, 2010)

Chip needed 1.40 for it to complete the run anything less and it would BSOD, here's the rest of the volts for 4.2GHz

CPU PLL:1.80
IMC:1.39
PCH:1.046
Dram:1.65

My 24/7 is 200x20
with 

CPU Volts:1.35
CPU PLL:1.80
IMC:1.37
PCH:1.046
Dram:1.65


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 25, 2010)

Grnfinger said:


> Chip needed 1.40 for it to complete the run anything less and it would BSOD, here's the rest of the volts for 4.2GHz
> 
> CPU PLL:1.80
> IMC:1.39
> ...



much voltage i see can't think about that for 24/7


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 25, 2010)

more voltage i guess it's stable now


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice clock at a very nice voltage hayder.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 26, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Nice clock at a very nice voltage hayder.




thanx, now im become think about higher clock but sure in safe voltage


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 26, 2010)

Windows were open so I played around a lil bit


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 27, 2010)

Mine's running at 3.7ghz at 1.325 Vcore, have my I3 in the socket right now or else I'd get some screen shots.

I've been told by the previous owner that this chip will do 4.7ghz at 1.50 Vcore with HT on.  Sounds good to me LOL.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 28, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Windows were open so I played around a lil bit
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100126/9.2Pi.png




nice to see 4.5Ghz sneekypeet , but i think 4.5Ghz with 1.5v cpu under prime 95 will be reach 90c or more on air

by the way how much QPI voltage and ram voltage you set


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 28, 2010)

1.5V QPI/VTT at a 36 multi. 1.78V for the ram.

Wasnt for running 24/7, just for benching.


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 28, 2010)

Was that with HT on?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 28, 2010)

absolutely, 4 cores 8 threads


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 29, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> absolutely, 4 cores 8 threads



You will get better overclocks on the same voltage with HT off, probably get 4.7ghz out of it at the same voltage which would improve your super Pi score since thats just a single threaded app.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 29, 2010)

oh I know, and I could go even farther on one core too, but where is the skill in that


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 29, 2010)

Well, turning off HT is one thing, shutting down core's is another.  HT doesn't mean a whole lot, clock for clock the lynnfield cpu's are faster in super Pi than bloomfield.  I used to have an I5 750, and at 4.3ghz I was getting the same super pi as I7 920 guys at 4.4-4.5ghz.


----------



## SK-1 (Jan 29, 2010)

still working on volts a bit


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 30, 2010)

^ Very nice!


----------



## bogmali (Jan 30, 2010)

Ran BOINC/WCG after Intel Burn Test just to see where the temps are with a 100% load


----------



## bogmali (Jan 30, 2010)

SK-1 said:


> still working on volts a bit








No need bro since you're at 25Ghz


----------



## theonedub (Jan 30, 2010)

bog can you share your voltages?


----------



## bogmali (Jan 30, 2010)

theonedub said:


> bog can you share your voltages?




Nothing special bro:


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 31, 2010)

SK-1 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100129/Capture153.jpg
> 
> 
> still working on volts a bit





bogmali said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100130/Capture153.jpg
> 
> No need bro since you're at 25Ghz





nice overclock cool voltage


----------



## raptori (Jan 31, 2010)

this is mine so far:






I'll post some higher clocks in few days.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 1, 2010)

raptori said:


> this is mine so far:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32704&stc=1&d=1264966843
> 
> I'll post some higher clocks in few days.




good work bro, so what you post about your cpu mean my cpu too, twin cpu same package day


----------



## 87dtna (Feb 1, 2010)

Suicide run!


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm assuming on water^?  What temps do you get with 1.5v+?) 0_o


----------



## 87dtna (Feb 1, 2010)

SK-1 said:


> I'm assuming on water^?  What temps do you get with 1.5v+?) 0_o



No, a TRUE actually.  Well since it only took less than 9 seconds, I barely cracked 70c.  Prime95 is not stable at that setting.  At 4.7ghz though at 1.575, small FFT it will see around 85c using real temp.

I plan on eventually going to DICE.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 2, 2010)

87dtna said:


> Suicide run!
> 
> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m216/87wagon/superPiI7860485ghz.jpg





awesome move my friend, those voltage are crazy


----------



## bogmali (Feb 2, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> Awesome move my friend



More like daring



hayder.master said:


> Those voltage are crazy



And dangerous too I might add especially on air Glad you didn't fry the proc


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 2, 2010)

@ Bog. I have run 1.5 through mine repetitively since I have gotten it for various benching. I pulled my proc from an older UD6 that supposedly has socket issues. not only did all the pins make contact, but I had no signs of shorting or any sort of discoloration.

Not that 1.5V is good on air, but it can be done relatively easy


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 2, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Ran BOINC/WCG after Intel Burn Test just to see where the temps are with a 100% load
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100130/860_Bench.jpg



Bog, is this chip on water?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 2, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Bog, is this chip on water?



specs show a TURE black Seems about right for the voltage.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 2, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> specs show a TURE black Seems about right for the voltage.



Yeah. That seems about right. Mine were slightly lower due to low ambient temps.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 2, 2010)

yeah my rooms almost 30*C and Im pulling similar temps with my D14


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 2, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> yeah my rooms almost 30*C and Im pulling similar temps with my D14



On my new loop, I'm getting single digits and teens at 4.0ghz idle and 40's load. Screenies tonight. 

My workshop is in an unheated garage.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 2, 2010)

Paul and Peet, the 860 is on water and the 750 is on a TRUE black.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh, well doesn't that make me el failo.

So your loop is getting to 71*C on 1.31V?

@ paul, I just shut the door to the house and throw open the windows, but single digits is awesome on that.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 2, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Paul and Peet, the 860 is on water and the 750 is on a TRUE black.



John, that is high on water. What are your ambient temps?


----------



## bogmali (Feb 2, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> John, that is high on water. What are your ambient temps?



If you look closely, WCG is running at 100% in the background when I took temp reading so I think it's OK


----------



## bogmali (Feb 2, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> What are your ambient temps?



Did another run, this time dropped the OC a little just to see if the temps drop.

Without BOINC/WCG running and Intel Burn Test completed:







With BOINC/WCG running at a 100% load:


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 2, 2010)

will be posting soon in this thread very soon!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 5, 2010)

Got bored after getting some pictures done this afternoon, so I decided to relax by abusing my ram. This is what I ended up with so far, and I'm not quite sure how I got it running like this. Just another one of those "now I can say I've done it" things to check off the list


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 5, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Got bored after getting some pictures done this afternoon, so I decided to relax by abusing my ram. This is what I ended up with so far, and I'm not quite sure how I got it running like this. Just another one of those "now I can say I've done it" things to check off the list
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100204/2400CAS7.jpg



DUDE SWEET


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 5, 2010)

been running it like this for the past few hours, cant seem to break it


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 7, 2010)

here it is intel burn test stable boys!


----------

